# What Ribbon would you get if you had 10,000 posts



## Davess (Jan 30, 2010)

Title^, Anyone know?

Pictures?

Davess


----------



## dice (Jan 30, 2010)

You'll know when someone reaches 10k.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats a secret


----------



## Davess (Jan 30, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> You'll know when someone reaches 10k.


Spam, Hatsu, Spam/.\


----------



## Satangel (Jan 30, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Thats a secret



If you keep your rate up, and don't become a moderator, you should reach that milestone halfway 2011 or so


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

When you reach 10,000 you will be earned the title 'Spammer' and be forced 100% warn.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 30, 2010)

You become a GBAtemp Ninja, but the price you pay is that your post count starts back at 0.  

I really have 11,459 posts


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 30, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Hatsu has a better chance at that


----------



## Minox (Jan 30, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not likely if you ask me.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 30, 2010)

Screw 10,000 I want to see what the 12,000 medal looks like so much so I might quit.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatsu has abetter chance cos he got 200 posts in 2 months while tj got 5000 in a year.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he implied that he would be banned before he reaches that point.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 30, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> Hatsu has abetter chance cos he got 200 posts in 2 months while tj got 5000 in a year.


Yeah but he can easily get banned or have his postcount decreased.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 30, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can also ban me / decrease my postcount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You never know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: and I got 4000 a year, not 5000


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

tj_cool for Wii Staff.


----------



## Davess (Jan 30, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> tj_cool *Davess* for Wii Staff.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 30, 2010)

Naturally, it would be 3 Blue pips in a row. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(or if you're using the Lite or Classic skins, it would just be Group Icon)
The user title was confirmed to be "Flooder."


----------



## House Spider (Jan 30, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Naturally, it would be 3 Blue pips in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would you know?


----------



## prowler (Jan 30, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>Joined: 12-May 04


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 30, 2010)

N64Temp said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed by moi.


----------



## updowners (Jan 30, 2010)

Because my life isn't complete without ribbons.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn, i don't want to be classified as flooder or spammer!!!

i want forum worm


----------



## Cermage (Jan 31, 2010)

keep hatsu's post count at 9999


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

i remember somewhere around last year
wchill's post count was negative
maybe keeping hatsu's post count at -9999 would be better


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> keep hatsu's post count at 9999


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 31, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i remember somewhere around last year
> wchill's post count was negative
> maybe keeping hatsu's post count at -9999 would be better


Haha I remember that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was sometime after he posted his 500 posts topic in the blog section. I believe it was -666 posts.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i remember he told me he wanted to spam 
so he could get his custom title
so the mods cracked a joke on him


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone know what ribbons you get if you have 50,000 posts?


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what ribbons you get if you have 50,000 posts?








 you will get the admin's ribbon!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what ribbons you get if you have 50,000 posts?


You get banned.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 31, 2010)

They should remove all ribbons upon reaching 10,000. A demi-god at that level doesn't need ribbons.


----------



## outgum (Jan 31, 2010)

Exactly! RIBBIONLESS!
Sweeeeet!
Anyways, i would love a GbaTemp Ninja, thing, even if my post count went to Zero, Its uber cool........
~Nudge nudge, Excuse me admin, .....i said excuse me mr admin.... GBATemp Ninja rank plox? T.T


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 31, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what ribbons you get if you have 50,000 posts?


Honestly, I don't even think that's possible, unless you spend every living second of every day spamming, without getting caught.


(Hatsu could do it)


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> (Hatsu could do it)
> 
> No, Hatsu has 40/30% warn.
> 
> ...



Ninja group is for Densetsu3000 only, because he does all his work behind the scenes.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

How did sllide get his Zombie group, actually?


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> How did sllide get his Zombie group, actually?


Wait... there's a zombie group? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never noticed!


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

sllide = haxx0r
thats how he got the zombie group


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 31, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> sllide = haxx0r
> thats how he got the zombie group








He's a newbie (I think) and still he has his own group... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want a Chief Fagdrian group


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 31, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> He's a newbie (I think) and still he has his own group...


If you call joining on the 4th of June 07 being a newbie, then yes


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction: _You_ get banned.


----------



## Davess (Feb 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correction: *You* get banned.


----------



## Minox (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't question a zombie if I were you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I mean, they eat brains and stuff.. Who knows what other things they might eat?


----------



## Davess (Feb 1, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Hoverlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything, if you catch my drift,


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 1, 2010)

Davess said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like bananas?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

hahahhahahaha
sllide is the ultimate haxx0r + zombie
careful he is watching


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Once you reach 10000, put the post count to -999999999 so that this person can't ever reach that again.


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Once you reach 10000, put the post count to -999999999 so that this person can't ever reach that again.



OH NOES! A QUEBEKER!!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

just like my smite in the cheat forum is -999999xx
damn.. is pretty painful


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

When you get over 9000 posts, they should put you in the OVER NINE THOUSANDS group


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

It's true, elixir spammed too much till his post are in the negative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe the same thing will happened in here.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

Man, I just really want to hit 100 posts. I have 2 green ribbons so far, so I guess I'm happy!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Man, I just really want to hit 100 posts. I have 2 green ribbons so far, so I guess I'm happy!


Whoa! You signed up in '08 and you only have that much posts. 

Wow! You must have been a serious lurker.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, is just some of us post too much (including me)
the worst case would be some of them love posting editted artbox on the DS release to increase his/her post count


Slaykin,
Go Go


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i have more and i signed up in '09.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....not the same.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Man, I just really want to hit 100 posts. I have 2 green ribbons so far, so I guess I'm happy!



I have 4 green ribbons and I have been here since 2006. I am a bigger lurker then you are.

Although from now on, it's gonna change.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not as bad as a ->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post

and that's it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree.

You have *a lot* of posts. About 7,000!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spammer


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL, i am a spammer!!!
NO..... i want to be a worm.... 
the worm that lurks on gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway, my posts are usually more than a few words
better than some people is just a word / emoticon or some pointless shit

*not referring to Giga_Gaia*


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> LOL, i am a spammer!!!
> NO..... i want to be a worm....
> the worm that lurks on gbatemp
> 
> ...



That was just one post, the rest of my posts usually have words.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! thats why i have to put **  * * to avoid any misunderstanding between both of us


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

i wonder though, if 1 word post + tons of smilies, + 1 more word, is that considered as overabuse of smilies or just treated as just another spam post.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i wonder though, if 1 word post + tons of smilies, + 1 more word, is that considered as overabuse of smilies or just treated as just another spam post.



i have seen such post and i think is alright
at the end of the day, it depends on the motive..
if the poster have the intention to spam, usually people will be treat it as a spam.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

ya, but usually if i do see that, even if there is useful content in there, i wouldnt really care and just either report that or if i have the power, delete that immediately. 

So, it also depends on the person seeing it, does he realised that this isnt a spam but a heavily camouflaged useful post?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> ya, but usually if i do see that, even if there is useful content in there, i wouldnt really care and just either report that or if i have the power, delete that immediately.
> 
> So, it also depends on the person seeing it, does he realised that this isnt a spam but a heavily camouflaged useful post?



Says the guy with almost 4000 posts who joined in 2008.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

nah, i am still 508 post from 4000


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> nah, i am still 508 post from 4000



At this rate you will reach that tomorrow.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At this rate, many things would be possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



do agree?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same to you, at this rate, by today, you will get your custom title


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

When do you get a custom title? 500 or 1000 posts?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can find it on 
My Controls - Edit Profile Information


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Now, what kind of custom title should I use?


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Darn, elixir beat me to it, go elixir go, 2975 more post left to go.

edit: well, judging from your sig and avatar, you could put your title as Kurosagi Ichigo 

or heck, just type Getsuga Tenshō


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Darn, elixir beat me to it, go elixir go, 2975 more post left to go.



I say in 3 days, he will be done and in 1 month, he will have 50000 posts.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one have to do that on a very consistent basis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was away for 2-3 months and only being back for a fewdays
so i don't think hitting 10000 or 50000 would be easy..

EDIT: there isn't much for me to post like it used to be (refering to the cheat stuff)


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to stop being in denial !


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 1, 2010)

o.o One month 50000 posts? Giga_Gaia you might want to think of a more reasonable number.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> o.o One month 50000 posts? Giga_Gaia you might want to think of a more reasonable number.



Ok, 49999 then.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

might removing that extra 4? 

edit: well, judging from your sig and avatar, you could put your title as Kurosagi Ichigo

or heck, just type Getsuga Tenshō


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> might removing that extra 4?
> 
> edit: well, judging from your sig and avatar, you could put your title as Kurosagi Ichigo
> 
> or heck, just type Getsuga Tensh?



I have an idea, you will see in 2 posts.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

someone is close on getting his/her custom title!!!
hip hip hooray 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i think removing the 49 would be much resonable


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> someone is close on getting his/her custom title!!!
> hip hip hooray
> 
> 
> ...


And we should remove the 70 from you.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

go go go, 1/2 more post to go.

edit: make that 1 more post to go.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> go go go, 1/2 more post to go.
> 
> edit: make that 1 more post to go.



3, 2, 1 .... 0


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

i don't mind being double digit posters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



since i am a gbatemp worm

congrats for no.500


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i don't mind being double digit posters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next, I am aiming for a thousands posts.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, good luck, and don worry, just stay here long enough and before you knew it, bam, you hitted 1k post without even realising it. Happened to me a few times, i was aiming for 666 post and wanted to take a screenshot but oops, i reached 800+ without even realising it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

I am gonna take a pic at 666 posts, in the place of you who forgot to do it.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright, i am out folks (going out to work)
you guys have fun with the 10000th post


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

haha, i was aiming for 888,999,1111, 2222 and 3333, 1234, 2345,3456 as well which crap, that reminds me, i missed it again, o well, guess i will aim for 4444 and 4567instead. 

It is always fun to take a memoir of your own post as a reminder of how long you have been in gbatemp or any forum in general.

I still remember my first 100 post, i was overjoyed and i never even thought that was even possible at that time, since i don post a lot, there wasnt a topic that i had knowledge of.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

We will be back here tomorrow for more flooding. Stay tuned for more exiting entertainment.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or least till elixir is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the meantime, it's time for us to get back to work or homework


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

Time for me to get to bed, can't be here all night.


----------



## fristi (Feb 1, 2010)

how come i missed this talk about me? D:


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 1, 2010)

sllide said:
			
		

> how come i missed this talk about me? D:


You're supposed to type with lots of typos!! Zombies have no eyes and can't see where they're typing >:|


----------



## fristi (Feb 1, 2010)

oh cwap i frogot


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 1, 2010)

sllide said:
			
		

> oh cwap i frogot



Well, because you just came out from no where
so when is your next attack


----------



## fristi (Feb 1, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> sllide said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i'm not going to attack anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i became "gewd"


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Bad Zombie BAD!! You are supposed to be evil and stuff, and go around saying, me want brains... BRAINS!!!.... brains....  rawr... 

not type in readable english, and just for that, no blood pack for you >


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, i was aiming for 888,999,1111, 2222 and 3333, 1234, 2345,3456 as well which crap, that reminds me, i missed it again, o well, guess i will aim for 4444 and 4567instead.
> 
> It is always fun to take a memoir of your own post as a reminder of how long you have been in gbatemp or any forum in general.
> 
> I still remember my first 100 post, i was overjoyed and i never even thought that was even possible at that time, since i don post a lot, there wasnt a topic that i had knowledge of.


I put spoilers in my milestone messages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which reminds me: Just checked and I have 14 to go


----------



## alidsl (Feb 1, 2010)

Damn you protokun you're going to reach 1,000 before me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Damn you protokun you're going to reach 1,000 before me


Oh yeah. 991 already. Go me.

Whoops, this is GOTC. Make that 992.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm catching up


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

There is no such thing as good zombies, stop lying !


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I'm catching up


Not fast enough. As of this post I'll be on 999


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2010)

You are all as bad as Hatsu now.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 1, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> You become a GBAtemp Ninja, but the price you pay is that your post count starts back at 0.
> 
> I really have 11,459 posts



Really?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 1, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> Really?


Of course not


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 1, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sucks..... Sheesh! My aim was to get 88,888 posts... Looks like it's just gonna be 8,888 forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know?

Ya that really sucks!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your number.

EDIT: Just spamming to increase postcount


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 1, 2010)

D: I barely even have 160 posts...

Edit: 156 posts... I better start spammin! xD


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 1, 2010)

_Burai_ said:
			
		

> D: I barely even have 160 posts...



Wow. I _*ADORE*_ your avatar!


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 1, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> _Burai_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeah creep rocks


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 1, 2010)

wow for some strange reason this thread is interesting, i need to start spam..... posting useful stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that i can raise my post count because everyone knows that its the most important thing


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 1, 2010)

I just increased my post count!

Topic closed, lol!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 2, 2010)

Re-opened and moved to EOF.

Now you can spam all you want!!!

HEY! VOILA!


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Now you can spam all you want!!!


Yay! I'm gonna hatsu all over the place!

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol

*Posts merged*

lol


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lose


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Draw


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

lol shovelware


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

iPad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





































 iP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 d 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


























































Spoiler



iPad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





---------------
Spammer


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

>


+1
I fully agree with this statement, but have nothing to add.


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 2, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Re-opened and moved to EOF.
> 
> Now you can spam all you want!!!
> 
> HEY! VOILA!


we have a spam thread already though o.o


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 2, 2010)

The more the merrier I say


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> The more the merrier I say


+1


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

lol



-----------


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 2, 2010)

*Posts merged*



			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> *Posts merged*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(p1ngpong @ Feb 2 2010, 07:53 AM)


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

:yaydsx:


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 2, 2010)

:yayp1ngpong:


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

:yayfgghjjkllnneeysnbuuxxi:


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

inb4eof


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 2, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> inb4eof


2late


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2010)

inb4lol


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

win


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

JIBUN WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 2, 2010)

wtf is a jibun woo!~?


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> wtf is a jibun woo!~?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2010)

2,000 posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:inb4brooklynrage:


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> 2,000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2,001


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2,004 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6 more and then stop.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1, win, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , chain mail


----------



## bdr9 (Feb 2, 2010)

How do you people get so many posts?! I post quite often, whenever I have a point to make, that is, and I don't even have 500.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> How do you people get so many posts?! *I post quite often,* whenever I have a point to make, that is, and I don't even have 500.



Your post count says otherwise


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> How do you people get so many posts?! I post quite often, whenever I have a point to make, that is, and I don't even have 500.


We spam the Blogs, intros and EoF.

Ask Hatsu.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

You don't even get a post in those forums.


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the joke


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 3, 2010)

I GET IT


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

Ahh Protokun beat me


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Ahh Protokun beat me


----------



## Davess (Feb 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ahh Protokun beat me


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 4, 2010)

When you reach 10 000, you get a shiny new custom group. just like me, sllide and densetsu3000!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 4, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> When you reach 10 000, you get a shiny new custom group. just like me, sllide and densetsu3000!


Even though you have nowhere near 10,000...!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Feb 5, 2010)

It got reset


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 5, 2010)

Huh just realized you have a custom group. Damn Hatsu is almost at 2000! already! Double Damn Hatsu has already passed 2000!


----------

